# "Let's plant catnip", she said



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Selling fresh catnip to my parent's coworkers as a kid was my first "job". Lol seriously. Leafs only. No sticks no seeds. High quality. Organic and fresh.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Many years ago, when I still had my first cat, I moved into my first house. I went out and bought some herb plants, tomato plants and, on a whim, a catnip plant. I unloaded them from the car and made the mistake of leaving them on a table on the back porch while I unloaded more purchases. When I went back to the porch, there was Pusstopher (the cat), sprawled on the table surrounded by the potting soil from the catnip plant. He slept for hours. He never bothered the other plants, either. My subsequent cats didn't react much to catnip.


----------

